# cinnamon pastel x spider



## brick (Apr 9, 2007)

cinny/black pastel etc x spider, can that give yoiu a different looking bumblebee, as opposed to the pastel x spider breeding? And what does a super cinny, or super pastel x spider give you?

still learning about genetics, hope someone got an answer there

cheers
dave


----------



## sasandjo (Dec 8, 2007)

cinny x spider .......cinnybee(spelling?)
super pastel x spider.......killerbee

stumped on the super cinny mind????


----------



## brick (Apr 9, 2007)

super x spider.......killerbee, so by this you mean the super pastel yeah? 
yeah i thought that, but wonder what the super cinny does, and its pretty much a solid coloured snake, white belly i think though. Must do something, but god knows what it is, tried to find some answers from google but not much luck. Also tried genetics wizard, but that also just confused me more, and either way, it doesnt tell you what the common name for the morph is!! Someone needs to right all the ball morphs into that program!!

cheers


----------



## sasandjo (Dec 8, 2007)

NERD - New England Reptile Distributors - NERD's Ball Python Collection

all on there with pics


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Well, a first generation cross between a super cinnamon and a spider would produce:

50% chance Cinnamon not Spider
50% chance Cinnabee.

If you crossed two Cinnabees - or a Cinnabee to a Cinnamon carrier - you could get Super Cinnamon Spiders (be aware super cinnamons quite often have head deformities - I call it "duckyface") No, I don't know what it would look like. Given the problems with Spider Wobble, I'm not sure I want a duck-faced royal that can't keep his head the right way up no matter how pretty it might be!

Super Pastel cross Spider (first generation) will produce pastels and Bumblebees; you need a bumblebee to cross to a Pastel carrier in order to get Killer Bees.


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

25% Normal
25% Cinny
25% Spider
25% Cinnabee


----------

